# 9/2/13 Call of the Wildman



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

The season finale of Call of the Wildman will be a 1-hour special on Monday, 9/2/13 at 10pm (Eastern), titled "Call of the Wildman: Viva Live Action!". This will not be picked up by a regular season pass.


----------



## Gene Plantz (Dec 31, 1999)

Thanks&#8230;. love this show


----------

